# Verão 2010 - Resumo e dados



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2010 às 18:05)

Tópico com fim a resumir, divulgar e discutir o Verão de 2010 por parte de estações amadoras. Para consultar dados e resumos oficias visite o Instituto de meteorologia.



> Estação meteorológica de Queluz – (21 de Junho a 22 de Setembro 2010 – 94 dias)
> 
> Nº de dias acima dos 35ºC – *7*
> 
> ...



Para mais informações:

 Resumo do mês de Junho

  Resumo do mês de Julho

  Resumo do mês de Agosto

  Episódio de calor 4 a 7 Julho de 2010

  Evento «Onda de calor» 23 a 31 de Julho 2010


----------



## Lousano (24 Set 2010 às 20:12)

*LOUSÃ*

Temp. máxima: 41,6ºC - Dia 28JUL
Temp. mínima: 8,6ºC - Dia 15JUL

Temp. máxima mais baixa: 22,2ºC - Dia 7SET
Temp. mínima mais alta: 21,2ºC - Dia 9AGO

Temp. média: 22,6ºC
Temp. média diária mais alta: 30,3º - Dia 21JUL
Temp. média diária mais baixa: 17,9ºC - Dia 7SET
Temp. média das máximas: 31,8ºC
Temp. média das mínimas: 14,9ºC

Temperaturas máximas:

Nº de dias acima dos 40ºC - 4
Nº de dias acima dos 35ºC - 26
Nº de dias acima dos 30ºC - 57
Nº de dias acima dos 25ºC - 91
Nº de dias acima dos 20ºC - 94

Temperaturas mínimas:

Nº de dias acima dos 20ºC - 5
Nº de dias acima dos 15ºC - 46
Nº de dias acima dos 10ºC - 91
Nº de dias acima dos  5ºC - 94



Precipitação acumulada: 30,8mm
Número de dias com precipitação: 4
Dia mais chuvoso: 18,8mm - Dia 31AGO


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Out 2010 às 00:48)

Noites tropicais ano 2010: 21 (21/5;5/7;6/7;7/7:25/7;26/7;27/7;28/7;29/7;4/8;5/8;9/8;10/8;11/8;12/8;26/8;27/8;30/8;31/8;13/9;14/9).

O ano passado apenas registei 10 

Temp. mín. + alta: 25,2ºC dia 10-8-2010 às 7:40
Temp. máx. + alta: 39,8ºC dia 5-7-2010 às 15:50


----------

